# WIFI // hackintosh



## Hyatuss (10 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens à vous pour des petits soucis de carte wifi.

Pour me présenter sobrement. Je suis Graphiste/Web Designer. Sortant d'étude et ne voulant plus me ruiner en matériel Apple j'ai décider de m'équiper en hackintosh. Car si les prix et la politique de la pomme me refoule son OS m'a toujours convaincu dans son ergonomie et sa fluidité. J'ai donc opté pour cette config ( aidé par un ami )//

- Western Digital Caviar Blue 1 To SATA 6Gb/s 64 Mo
- OCZ Vertex 4 128 Go SDD
- Intel Core i5-3570K (3.4 GHz)
- Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H
- G.Skill RipJaws X Series 16 Go (4x 4 Go) DDR3 1600 MHz CL9 DIMM 240 pins
- Gainward GeForce GTX 660Ti Phantom 2GB
- OS X Lion

Cependant la tour n'est pas équipé d'une carte wifi. J'ai essayé le branchement ethernet mais le port ne fonctionne pas, j'ai donc voulu m'orienter vers du wifi. Après déjà deux achat de carte wifi qui n'étaient pas compatible et d'une clé wifi, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas !
J'ai même tenté de faire fonctionner le wifi en utilisant mon Macbook Pro 13' comme routeur et relais en passant par ethernet. Sans plus de résultats :mouais:

*Je me permet de réclamer de l'aide quand au conseil pour l'achat de LA CARTE WIFI COMPATIBLE pour cette configuration.*

Merci d'avance. Cela me changera mon travail au quotidien, vous ne pouvez imaginer :rateau:
Cela devient urgent !


----------



## itOtO (10 Janvier 2013)

Une carte wifi TP link compatible OSX par exemple, ou alors une carte airport type Atheros AR5BXB112 ou Broadcom BCM94322 sur ebay et montée sur un adaptateur mini pci express vers pci express.


----------



## Hyatuss (11 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour ces indications rapides et précises. J'ai opté pour la première solution la "carte wifi TP Link".

Cependant une question me taraude. J'ai remarqué qu'il existait deux type de branchement pour ces types de cartes. 
Celui que tu m'as conseillé à 2 "broches" courtes.
Et celle ci à 2 "broches" courtes et une longue.

Laquelle dois-je choisir. Quelle est la différence entre les deux ?

Merci.


----------



## itOtO (12 Janvier 2013)

Celle que je t'ai mis en lien est une carte PCI-express qui se branche donc sur un port PCI-express 1x, il y en as trois sur ta carte mère et ils sont petits/courts et blancs.
La carte que tu montres est une carte PCI qui se branche donc sur un port PCI (il y en a deux sur ta carte mère, blanc eux aussi mais plus long), le port PCI est l'ancêtre du pci express.
Sur ta carte il reste deux ports bleu a peu près de la taille des ports PCI, ce sont des PCI-express 16/4x pour brancher la/les cartes graphiques.

Dans ton cas, ce n'est pas tant le port utilisé qui compte mais bien le chipset wifi de la carte d'extension, car OSX n'est pas compatible avec un très grand nombre de ces chipset. Donc il ne faut pas acheter au hasard mais bien prendre des références bien spécifiques qui sont compatibles, ce qui est le cas de la carte que je t'ai montré mais qui n'est pas le cas de la carte que tu cites


----------



## Hyatuss (19 Janvier 2013)

Merci bien de tes conseils avisés.

La carte est arrivé et de suite après installation le mac détectait la carte. Je ne pouvais espérer mieux 

Bon continuation.


----------



## t-bo (20 Janvier 2013)

J'ai la GA-Z77-DS3H, qui possède la meme carte réseau pour le LAN, et normalement elle fonctionne sans problème. Il faut s'assurer que les drivers LAN Atheros soient bien sélectionnés dans MultiBeast.


----------



## itOtO (20 Janvier 2013)

t-bo a dit:


> J'ai la GA-Z77-DS3H, qui possède la meme carte réseau pour le LAN, et normalement elle fonctionne sans problème. Il faut s'assurer que les drivers LAN Atheros soient bien sélectionnés dans MultiBeast.



Il cherchait une carte Wifi et non un chipset ethernet qui est effectivement déjà présent sur la carte mère et supporté par OSX.


----------



## t-bo (20 Janvier 2013)

itOtO a dit:


> Il cherchait une carte Wifi et non un chipset ethernet qui est effectivement déjà présent sur la carte mère et supporté par OSX.



Dans son premier post il indiquait que le port ethernet ne fonctionnait pas. D'où ma réponse.

PS: Il est bien de savoir lire tout un post


----------



## itOtO (20 Janvier 2013)

Oups, mea culpa


----------

